# Let's see your home made blow gun and darts



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2019)

Here is mine 1/2 inch conduit hand turned Japanese plum mouthpiece blow gun is wrapped with just string and covered with 2 part epoxy darts are bicycle spokes with HDPE cone darts with ear plugs keepers.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2019)

My dart's and neck quiver.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## kamikadzzze (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi @NaturalFork,
Are the ear plugs instead of hot glue for example? I can see the ear plugs squished so they must put pressure on the plastic cone, how do you stop it from going forward (closer to the tip of the dart).
I am still making my BG, will show it when it's ready.


----------



## kamikadzzze (Oct 13, 2020)

Ups, sorry I ment the questions for @Ghost


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2019)

The plastic cone has the ear plugs then the bicycle spoke is pushed through it the part the holds the spoke on the rim pulls it all tight.


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

One of my most proven carbon fiber # 23 exacto broad heads


----------

